
The Job Hopper Manifesto - itsgoodstuffplz
https://github.com/JobHopper/manifesto/blob/master/manifesto.org
======
itsgoodstuffplz
To sum it up, what can we add or remove on this list:

    
    
        - Work out of personal interest
        - Work for common goals
        - Be grateful for all work opportunities
        - Try new different stuff often
        - Explore new ways to make things better
        - Make your best effort to change your circumstances before moving on
    
        - Move on if you stop learning
        - Especially move on if you become unable to make
          a positive impact that will outlive your role
    
        - Always convert your regrets to expertise

------
drophat
This makes me think about import this:

>>> import this The Zen of Python, by Tim Peters

Some of these rules should be used by everybody working with peers.

